# Which Das-6 Kit to go for?



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Well now that i have my Audi TT its now time to purchase a polisher, I have always washed and waxed my cars by hand. Used to take me a whole day to do my Black BMW and would always end up with cramp in my arms by the end of the day. Car would look fine till the sun came out and then all the swirl marks would show up [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

I dont know why i have not purchased a machine yet but now i have the TT its about to happen. She is in Denim Blue and has mild swirls marks on her when the sun is out.

Will be purchasing a clay bar and doing all the steps. Will not be rushing the job either so if it goes into two or three days then thats fine as im off work for three weeks! 

Now as this is my first machine its going to be an random orbital machine to start off with, Maybe down the road 
I will go for a rotary. I have read that Audi's have hard paint so with that in mind which one of the following kits should i go for? First off is this kit which seems to be put together for cars with hard paint, alot of products with this kit £161 http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... erZDAS6HP0 
Next is this site http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing ... at_71.html is there a kit there which matches or is better than the kit in the first link?

I know that there is a newer DAS-6 machine on both of those sites but funds are tight so will going for the polisher in one of the above kits.

Look forward to your replys!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the current flavour of the month with DA's is the Megs kit.

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php ... 220V2-KIT7

I'm sure if you had a chat with Phil at Shinerama he'd do you a kit based on the DAS-6 Pro instead. The Pro is worth having just becauase it has a much longer cord!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

wja96 said:


> I think the current flavour of the month with DA's is the Megs kit.
> 
> http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php ... 220V2-KIT7
> 
> I'm sure if you had a chat with Phil at Shinerama he'd do you a kit based on the DAS-6 Pro instead. The Pro is worth having just becauase it has a much longer cord!


Thats out of my price range though.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The Megs pads and polishes are about £50 as a kit. The DAS-6 Pro is whatever that costs. This should be as cheap as anything else. And it works well on hard paint.

If you can't afford this kit, you will probably have to save up a bit more.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I got the pro recently and bought the meguirs da system which works wonderfully on Audi paint, even polished an old dodge challenger which came up very nice.


----------

